# Kaufberatung PC Zusammenstellung



## manu909090 (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo  Liebes Pcgames forum

Ich  hatte vor ein paar tagen schonmal ein Thema aufgemacht, da wollte ich noch ein gaming laptop kaufberatung.
Da mich viele Pcgames member drauf hingewiesen haben das ein laptop nicht  perfekt   fürs zocken ist und ich es eingesehen habe.
Möchte ich mir einen pc  selber zusammen bauen
Dazu habe ich euch eine lisste vorbereitet was ich haben möchte und was nicht.


1. Ich möchte maximal 1300 Euro ausgeben.
2. Ich benötige Windows 7.
3. Ich habe einen 23 Zoll Monitor mit einer Auflösunf von 1920x1080.
4.Ich werde den PC hauptsächlich fürs Gaming benutzen, ich würde aber auch gerne HD Videos.
5.Ich spiele WoW, BF 3,Diablo 3.
6.Ja ich möchte auch zukünftige Spiele spielen können das ist einer der Haupt punkte.
7. Wlan wer kein muss.
8. ich brauche keine besonderen Anschlüsse.
9.Ein leiser PC wäre von Vorteil aber nicht entscheidend.
10.Ich wünsche mir ch. 1000 GB Speicher.
11. Ich will den PC in Zukunft aufrüsten aber hoffendlich nicht zu schnell.
12.Ich habe keine Vorlieben oder Abneigungen gegen irgendwelche Hersteller.
13. Gute Sound card  wer klasse
14.Ich bevorzuge Einen bestimmten Shop Cyberport.de .
15.Ich kann keine Teile aus meinem alten PC verwenden.
16.Ich habe keine konkrete Vorstellungen zu meiner Konfiguration.
17. Gehäuse brauche ich natürlich auch 

Also da ich wie gesagt nicht viel plan habe hoffe ich ihr könnt mich da unterstützen, ich schicke euch hier mal ein bild   was denkt ihr von der zusammenstellung 

Freu mich  über jede antwort  und gern  auch wen ihr denkt das man was verbessern kann
Gruß Manu909090

Directupload.net - Dwuv9e77s.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2012)

An sich brauchst Du da bei weitem keine 1300€

Guck mal zB hier PC-Konfigurationen für Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Modern Warfare 3, Anno 2070 und Co. ab 500 Euro die Preise sind heute auch noch ähnlich. Mehr als 800€ brauchst Du an sich nicht auszugeben - man kann zwar direkt eine besser Graka einbauen, aber der Aufpreis zu einer zB GTX 560 Ti für 200€ ist an sich zu hoch, da ist es cleverer, bei Bedarf die Karte nachrüsten, anstatt eine Karte für 300€ oder mehr zu nehmen, nur damit die dann 6 Monate länger "hält" 

Grob der PC: Intel i5-2500k ca. 190€, Mainboard P67-Chipsatz ca 100€, 2x4GB DDR3-133 RAM ca 30€, Festplatte SATA3 1000GB zur Zeit recht teuer (über 100€), Gehäuse ab 30€, Markennetzteil ab 500W ca 60€, DVD-Brenner 20€, Win7 Systembuilder/OEM-Version 80€, Grafikkarte Nvidia GTX 560 Ti ca 200€.

Wenn Du willst: eine SSD für windows mit 60GB ca. 90€, oder auch für Windows und das ein oder andere Spiel mit 120GB ca. 180€. Eine SSD bringt mehr Komfort, weil WIndows schneller lädt und kleinere Dinge wie Ordner öffnen, Broweser starten viel schneller geht, aber Spiele laufen deswegen NICHT schneller.

Und als Soundkarte kannst Du zb eine Asus Xonar D1 nehmen. 


ps: HD Videos sind selbst mit einem 200€-PC kein Problem


----------



## manu909090 (6. Januar 2012)

okay  danke dir hmm was denkst du zum gehäuse was kannst du mir da  empfehlen  ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2012)

ab 30€ zb das Xigmatek Asgard, ansonsten sag mal, was es max kosten darf, dann schau ich morgen mal bei cyberport, was die da haben - muss jetzt wech


----------



## manu909090 (6. Januar 2012)

max  kp 150-200 muss aber dann  richtig scharf sein^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (6. Januar 2012)

naja gehäuse sind halt echte geschmackssache, mir gefallen die schlichten lain li/lancool sehr gut, dir vll die aerocool.
hier kannst du dir dein wusnch case "aussuchen"
Caseking.de


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. Januar 2012)

Ich kann meinen Xigmatek Midgard empfehlen, ist so ne Mischung aus schlicht und "Gaming".
Aber wie gesagt, Geschmackssache...


----------



## manu909090 (7. Januar 2012)

ich tu hier paar sachen   ändern und schicke gleich nochmal neue auflisstung  von denn teilen


----------



## manu909090 (7. Januar 2012)

unzwar habe ich  mir gedacht das ich denn hier kaufen sollte

http://imageshack.us/f/824/pcfrmo.jpg/

bin aber  am überlägen ob es sich lohnt paar sachen doch zu ändern 

gegen die hier 

eine POV/TGT Gtx 570 BEAST DualFan + Antec High current gamer 620W
- und eine SSD von Samsung ( Samsung 830 64gb oder 128gb)
- Nocuta D14
- wens geld noch reicht  i7 2600k

mit denn die ich habe zu ersetzen
die frage ist nur ob es  viel bringt oder nicht  hmm

was denkt ihr drüber ? 
und zum  i7 2600k ist der viel besser wie der i5,
Laut bewertung  ist der i5 ziemlich gut ?  da ich keine bild video Bearbeitung machen will sondern es ein zocker pc werden soll weis ich nun nich weiter ^^
bin kein experte wusste vor 2 wochen nicht mal was eine  SSD ist ^^
inzwischen  natürlich schon


----------



## Shorty484 (7. Januar 2012)

Das Netzteil würde ich noch gegen ein Markennetzteil austauschen. Corsair, Seasonic oder Enermax sind sehr gute Netzteile. Die sind zuverlässiger und leistungsstärker wie die Billigteile.

Der Aufpreis zum i7 lohnt sich nicht wirklich, so viel schneller ist der beim Spielen nicht. Der i5 2500 reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. Januar 2012)

erstmal kann ich shorty nur zustimmen, würde das netzteil auf jedenfall tauschen, das antec HCG 520 reicht, wenn du meinst du braucht 620W, dann nimm die größere version.
die graka würd ich lassen, ist ein super teil, angenehm leise.
der D14 ist ein richtiges monster und wird von einem prolimatech genesis in die tasche gesteckt, würde also, falls du den besten luftkühler haben willst zum genesis greifen.
der i7 lohnt sich nicht, da das HT, welches das für dich wichtigste merkmal sein dürfte, von games nicht unterstützt wird.
beim board würde ich das ASRock P67 Pro 3 B3 nehmen, reicht denke ich auch aus und kostet grob die hälfte.
ach ja das service level gold nimmste und schmeiste so weit wie du kannst, absoluter dreck, die versprechungen die sie da machen sind nicht wahr, spreche da aus eigener erfahrung.
eine ssd würde ich an deiner stelle einbauen, es ist doch um einiges angenehmer damit zu arbeiten.
ansonsten sieht das ganze gut aus


----------



## manu909090 (7. Januar 2012)

vielen dank erstmal ich mach jetzt nochmal  den endgültigen warenkorb zusammen und poste es nochmal  bevor ich es bestelle.
Habe nicht viel ahnung davon ^^
die frage is dann nur noch wie bau ich das alles zusammen    kein plan


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2012)

So schwer ist das nicht - zur Not fragst Du hier halt nach. Das allerwichtigste ist, dass Du dich vorher unbedingt erden solltest (an Metallheizkörper oder Wasserhahn packen), bevor Du Bauteile anfasst.

Ansonsten ist es am einfachsten, wenn Du Dich an einen Tisch setzt, das Board einfach auf einen Karton legst und erstmal CPU und Kühler einbaust (bei Wärmelitpaste: nur ganz wenig auf die CPU - bei gutem Licht sollte man die Schrift auf der CPU grad noch so oder grad so nicht mehr lesen können), auch das RAM kann schonmal drauf. Dann kommt das SLotblech fürs Board (ist beim Board dabei) an die passende Stelle hinten am Gehäuse, danach dann langsam das Board ins Gehäuse einführen, die ANschlüsse hinten am Board passen in die Lücken des Slotblechs, dann eine der Eckschrauben reindrehen, danach die gegenüberliegende Ecke, dann die anderen beiden Eckschrauben und danach dann die übrigen Schrauben. Vorher aber darauf achten: unter das Board gehören ABstandhalter, die dreht man in die Platte des Gehäuses ein, über die das Board kommt, und zwar nur an die stellen, wo das Board auch Löcher hat. Die Abstandhalter kannst Du ruhig recht fest eindrehen, die Schrauben fürs Board "handfest", also nicht übertreiben - das Board soll halt nicht hin und herrutschen können, mehr ist nicht nötig. 

Danach dann das Netzeil rein, dann die Graka einbauen, dann die Laufwerke (Gehäuseanleitung beachten: viele haben da so Einbauschienen, mit denen das ganz einfach geht), dann die Stromkabel auf Board und an die Graka und an die Laufwerke, dann die SataKabel an die Laufwerke. Vlt. schon vorher überlegen, welche Kabel man hinter Streben und in Kanälen des Gehäuses "verstecken" kann, damit die nicht mitten im Gehäuse rumhängen.

Die SOundkarte würd ich erst einbauen, wenn Windows und Board+Grafiktraiber installiert sind und schonmal windowsupdates runtergeladen wurden. Nach den Updates PC 1x neu starten, damit die installiert werden, danach dann runterfahren, Soundkarte gemäß Anleitung einbauen und deren Treiber installieren. 

Beim Einbauen halt IMMER Pc vom Strom nehmen und dich erden!


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. Januar 2012)

Wie gut kannst du englisch?
PC Computer System Build Guide Featuring AMD Vision Black NCIX Tech Tips - YouTube
wäre meine empfehlung ist zwar ein amd system, aber groß unterscheiden tut sich das alles nicht


----------



## manu909090 (8. Januar 2012)

so danke nochmal für eure antworten habe hier in  der zeitung ein pc experten gefunden der meinte der baut es mir für 30 € ein ich denke ich mach das bevor ich noch was falsch mache  dann bin ich auf der sicheren seite

Auserdem ist mir noch aufgefallen das ich noch 200 euro bei otto als gutschein rumliegen habe was könntet ihr mir für ein monitor empfehlen kann aber auch  von cyberport sein  am besten so groß wie möglich   könen auch  bis 300 sein

Dann  habe ich  mir eure Antworten  nochmal durchgelessen und  hab noch was kleines verändert
der Necuta ist raus dafür pack ich denn mit rein dann hab ich alles noch im schönen Schwarzen style  was meint ihr dazu
wichtig ist das er gut kühlt und so leise wie möglich ist 

http://www.cyberport.de/pc-und-zube...56-1366-2011-am2-am2plus-am3-cpu-kuehler.html
 m
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2762/ii5989hm_jpg.htm

Auserdem  brauche ich noch eine info über denn NZXT Phantom Schwarz ATX Big Tower

Sollte ich ein  Dämmmattenset kaufen ? damit der  Rechner leise ist oder geht es ohne hat jemand Erfahrung von dem Gehäuse 

zb das 

http://www.cyberport.de/pc-und-zube...universal-fuer-big-tower-vlies---schwarz.html

ohjee  nun wieder so viele fragen ...^^
aber ich hoffe das es die letzten sind will euch hier nicht allzu sehr belasten mit 100 fragen :/


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

Also der Bequiet Dark Rock Pro ist einer der besten Luftkühler überhaupt, aber den brauchst du wirklich nur, wenn du bis ins Maximum übertakten willst und du trotzdem noch ein kühles System haben willst. Der Dark Rock Advanced sieht genauso gut aus und reicht vollkommen aus. Und sehr leise kühlen beide.
Bei den Dämmsets habe ich keine Ahnung, wie viel das jetzt wirklich bringt, aber ich finde, dein System ist mit dem Bequiet-Cooler und der GTX 570 Phantom schon leise genug.
Bei Otto gibts leider nicht viel Auswahl an Monitoren, deswegen habe ich jetzt mal die hier rausgesucht:
24 Zoll: Acer S240HLbd TFT-Display – OTTO–Online–Shop
27 Zoll: TFT-Display, Samsung, 

Deine restlichen Komponenten gefallen mir eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## manu909090 (8. Januar 2012)

danke  ^^ 
ist auf alle felle besser wie der laptop denn ich zuerst bei otto kaufen wollte^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (8. Januar 2012)

brav editiert 
würde weiterhin beim kühler zum prolimatech genesis greifen mit 2x blue vortex und beim mainboard die hälfte sparen 
dämmmatten machen den pc nur warm und stinken zu 90%.
netzteil=sehr gute wahl 
da es bei otto nicht wirklich viele gute monitore gibt würde ich den acer empfehlen, die samsung können durch das grelle TN panel kopf/augenschmerzen hevorrufen, am besten wäre natürlich ein IPS panel, aber da kämpfe ich auch ziemlich verlorenem posten


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

Jaa, der Prolimatech ist natürlich das Optimum bei Luftkühlern, aber ob man das wirklich braucht...hast du überhaupt vor zu übertakten, Manu?


----------



## manu909090 (8. Januar 2012)

na klar wird der übertaktet 

hmm ich hab ja mit dem build wie da oben  garkeine Soundkarte oder?


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann kannste den Dark Rock Pro oder den Prolimatech Genesis ruhig nehmen. Der Genesis kühlt sogar noch besser. Bei dem sind aber keine Lüfter dabei, da nimmst du dann 2 von den Prolimatech Blue Vortex Lüftern dazu.
Was hast du denn für Boxen? Die Boards habe nan sich eigentlich schon ganz solide Soundchips drin. Ne Soundkarte lohnt sich dann erst für Boxen ab 150-200 Euro.


----------



## manu909090 (8. Januar 2012)

also mir ist wichtig das ich mein roccat headset anschliessen kann  hat  5 stecker und   peer usb halt  heimkino anlage LT® 5  5.1-Set L


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

Ok, ich würde sagen, das lohnt sich schon.
Hier sind mal ein paar in verschiedenen Preisklassen:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29782&agid=768
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29784&agid=768
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29777&agid=767
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38600&agid=767
http://de.store.creative.com/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x-fi-titanium/1-17927.aspx

Die Asus´ sind wohl eher Allrounder, die Creatives sind besonders für Gaming gedacht.


----------



## manu909090 (8. Januar 2012)

am besten nicht viel ^^ aber   wens sein muss bis max 300


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

300 Euro müssen sicher net sein.
Dann nimm doch die Xonar D1 oder vielleicht auch die D2, wenn du dafür nicht auf was anderes verzichten musst.
Die Sound Blasters sind auch sehr gut, beim Zocken sogar noch n Tick besser, aber die haben öfters Probleme mit Treibern/Software.


----------



## manu909090 (8. Januar 2012)

könntet ihr mir bis 400 euro ein besseren bildschirm empfehlen auch  sollte min 27 zoll haben   größer is besser


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VE276Q

Größere gibts kaum, und wenn dann für unverschämte Preise.
Wenn du größer als 27´´ willst, brauchst du wohl nen Fernseher.


----------



## manu909090 (9. Januar 2012)

ja gut 27 wird reichen danke


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Januar 2012)

Achja, den gleichen Bildschirm gibts auch für 220 Euro ohne HDMI+DP-Anschluss.
Aber ICH finde, die 20 Euro sinds wert, son PC sollte man nicht mehr an DVI oder sogar VGA anschließen, und außerdem ist HDMI viel praktischer.


----------



## manu909090 (9. Januar 2012)

jo da hast du auf jeden fall recht


----------

